# Shipping Line - Cap Badge - Identification Please



## ceylon-medals

Greetings:

I would be most grateful if some one could please help identify the shipping line (or government service) which wore the cap badge depicted below.

Thanks very much.

Cheers,

Glen,
In Our Dominion of the North


----------



## Johnny Walker

ceylon-medals said:


> Greetings:
> 
> I would be most grateful if some one could please help identify the shipping line (or government service) which wore the cap badge depicted below.
> 
> Thanks very much.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Glen,
> In Our Dominion of the North


The only house flag that a cap badge normally denotes that I could find with both a saltire and cross of St. George is Port Line . Because the photo is in black and white I can not be sure. The Port Line colours were a blue saltire and a red cross on a white background.


----------



## cueball44

Port Line is correct >


----------



## ceylon-medals

Thank you, for your helpful responses. 

Just to help close the loop, please see below a side-by-side image of a Port Line cap badge with the original image. Although seemingly of different vintages, quite clearly the same basic badge.

In case it might be of additional interest to others, I also include below the full original image, (from a post card), which shows much of the rest of the uniform. The buttons, (one of which is shown in a separate image below), have a single anchor on them and the rank is identical to that of the Royal Navy, complete with Executive Curl (which I found a bit odd). 

The post mark on the card is dated March 1914.

Cheers,
and thanks again,

Glen,
In Our Dominion of the North


----------



## David Williams

*Cap badge*

Hi There.
It could well be the cap badge of the
COMMONWEALTH AND DOMINION CO.

Dave Williams


----------



## cueball44

I think the person in your image was a crew member of one of the CDL ships >


----------



## Stephen J. Card

The gold lace on the sleeve is put on the wrong side. The curl is backwards!


----------



## Samsette

In the black and white photo the cross is clearly of a darker colour than the saltire. Blue always shows darker than red, not so.


----------



## A.D.FROST

If this is CD/Port Line I'll eat my own cap badge!


----------

